# Why I think in-laws are outlaws....



## Palomine

Or alternately... this is NOT South Fork and what is wrong with you all?

Got land in AL...2 lots..not sure of size..but the one has a big shop 24x30 or so...tall at peak...and had a doublewide on there at one time, there is a man living on north end of Lot 1 that is a tenant, pays rent monthly for lot rent. He keeps eye on place.

Lot 2 is of course right beside it, and is empty, just land. Some trees to the south end of these 2 lots. Paved road to N, gravel road to west. So nice corner lot, area is less than stellar though.

Spousal unit's sister and her idiot husband got Lot 3 when the dad died in will, as did the 2 brothers, (Lot 2 was left to a brother in TN, he wanted to sell, sister didn't want to pay 4K for it, so spousal unit said let's buy it...so did.) The sister/BIL, *who is a rumticky fool if there ever was one* have a house on 2 lots to east of these 3 lots. 


His sister for last year or so NOW is all het up to buy the lot, their daughter, who is missing about 2 bottles out of her six pack, got married to clown with 2 kids and now they have a kid. 

So sister and BIL bought these fools a 80K mobile home...(mortgaging their own home to do it???) and pulled it onto Lot 3. And the "kids" are driving back and forth across our 2 lots, and are busily harassing the tenant on our land.

Up to and including the SIL of sister/BIL was out there going to cut down OUR trees on the 2 lots...told tenant "we're going to buy these lots"..how I don't know since his loser rear end can't even buy a used mobile home? When told he needed to talk to spousal unit..that got that stopped, but he was bragging he was going to "own all of the corner".

Best think that one over again.

They have gone to tenant and threatened him, he is elderly, and has his 8 year old grandson living with him now, and a puppy for the kid. He had put up a small fenced area by his trailer, for dog to run in. The sister told him she would "make some phone calls and cause him all sorts of trouble."

The sister/BIL AND the idiot SIL of theirs all came over and jumped him about where the dog fence was, so he moved it closer to his small trailer, so then the posts were knocked down, he now has dog on chain, the SIL comes by and throws gravel and makes noise which makes dog bark, every time he goes across our land.

He had asked about putting up fence, and was told by spousal it was fine.

So...I just found out all of this Monday...so have been dealing with this last 2 days...we'd never put my name on the deed to the lots, but THAT is being taken care of today...sent papers to attorney in AL to do that...and spent 650 to get survey done of those 2 lots, so can run fence down the line between Lots 2 and 3. 

Tenant told me that the SIL had been over there "marking off a line" with survey flags, on the line between our 2 lots...close enough he ran over one with mower by his trailer.

No permission has been given for them to travel across land, they can get there by going through his sister's yard and drive, OR they can put in a driveway on Lot 3.

What makes me maddest..is the idiot I am married to, instead of telling sister all along that he did NOT want to sell either of the 2 lots..has laid it off on me that I said NO. Just too wussified to stand up for himself.

Survey crew, will be out there Thurs/Fri I am thinking, so figure fireworks will be going off, phone calls will be made and so on and so forth!

Thoughts are they have got that mobile home hanging over our property line as the lots are narrow and trailer spans the width, isn't with the length.

I told tenant today survey crew was coming, so he would not freak out, and that if ANY of them came over there, to call the sheriff or call me and I would call them and I will press charges if have to drive down there.

So sick of people.

And the clincher..when Lot 2 was bought by us...sister didn't want it, period.

When she decided she did want it after all? Spousal had me talk to her and I told her didn't want to sell it...so that idiot says "well, we just wanted it to stay in the family"..what am I?

Chopped liver?

And her husband has made the statement about me to tenant that "she is just waiting for him to die so she can sell the land!"

Well guess what sweetcheeks....you will NEVER get it now. I will make sure of that.

I HATE in-laws.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Sorry for your troubles, but your story made me laugh a bit. 

You have to consider the location......to understand the people. ...it is in Alabama. .. ( ducking now to avoid all the verbal assaults that are sure to come) 

If it's any consolation, I live in Eastern NC, home of our own breed of Bubba's and Bubbetts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Unfortunately I don't get the joke. (We have plenty of idiots around here, no worries, just not...Bubba's)

I am horrified that people would intentionally harass an elderly man with a kid and puppy.... >(. Some things are off limits.


----------



## Missy May

While I would hate to be in your shoes, you did make it amusing to read.  

haha, "too wussified". I think men just don't like "family" confrontation, but who does? I have accurately predicted what annoying thing my in-laws will do, but my undeniable psychic ability goes unnoticed. I feel for you!!


----------



## Palomine

Just once would like to have a man that have more cojones than I do.


----------



## waresbear

The tenant pays rent to you? If so, he can call the cops on your SIL, she is trespassing, he has rights and the right to live in peace.


----------



## Palomine

I think the tenant just thought since it was spousal unit's sister, he probably was thinking would cause trouble.

And honestly, spousal unit is like the original Mr. Slinky, spineless basically. He never thinks before he says something and likes "attaboys" too much to be of much use.

I've caught him low rating me, he either slips up and says something that you know no one just came up to him and said, so he had to have been talking about me, or someone around here will tell me.

But that is neither here nor there, as I am handling it.


----------



## Saskia

I consider myself a reasonable, calm and somewhat together person that can deal with a range of people. Even people I don't like, I buck up, get by and let it go. 

However when it comes to in laws all that goes out the window. They get under my skin.

Right now I am dealing with issues with my boyfriends mother. She has told him to come home to have a fresh start, that she has reservations about our relationshipand life, that i should be financially responsible for him and recently has offered to buy him a $10,000 car if he goes back. Which for someone in their earlier 20s isn't a bad deal. Its not too bad but she just gets under my skin and it annoys me far more than it should.

Your situation sounds less than ideal. The worst part is that it will never end.

Build a big whopping fence that shadows their land and put peacocks or some other obnoxious sounding animal there


----------



## SEAmom

Stories like this are my worst nightmare. I'm so glad my ILs aren't crazy (at least not in a way that directly impacts me) and the ones that don't like me stay away from me for the most part. 

I had to pick my jaw up off the floor when I finished reading all of that. I hope you are able to get things under control and that poor old man can get some peace. Your ILs sound like some really high class people.


----------



## GreySorrel

Goodness....if your so unhappy and seem to want to call your husband names, why not just divorce him since your so unhappy with him? You say he didn't say something nice about you, so you do it to him on an internet forum? Two wrongs don't make a right....

As for the tenants...hope that gets settled as it is just not right to harass an elderly man and his grandchild. Has he called the police to explain what they are doing to him? Would that help?


----------



## natisha

That's why I try to only date guys with dead relatives. But, as a friend pointed out, that leaves old guys or the Menendez brothers.


----------



## dkb811

LOL Natisha, LOVE your sense of humor! Guess I got lucky,love my in laws.


----------



## Palomine

Talked to survey company, and asked about getting boundaries marked on an aerial map too, and photos of all the rods when they put them in the ground on all 4 corners, as well as sighting down the property line on Lots 2 and 3.

Said no problem, would be happy to do that.

Which will help a lot to see if trailer is over line.

Told spousal unit when he started getting phone calls, and he will, IF the morons don't go over and harass tenant, if he didn't have the backbone to tell them to stay off property, to tell them to call me.

I dare them. Won't end well for them.


----------



## Palomine

natisha said:


> That's why I try to only date guys with dead relatives. But, as a friend pointed out, that leaves old guys or the Menendez brothers.



This is hysterical. And was part of my dating thoughts too, when I was young and thin and oh so restless.


----------



## Palomine

Like I told spousal, he could have handled this and wouldn't be having these problems, but no....he just flopped around like a dancing chicken on a hot griddle, and now it's gone too far.

He also could have told his idiot sister he didn't want to sell either of the lots, and left me out of it. But no...easier to pawn it off on me.


----------



## JCnGrace

I feel for ya Palomine. I don't have in-laws but have grown step-kids (3 of them in their 30's & 40's) that hubby won't say no to. Maybe if I had kids of my own I'd understand but I don't so I don't get it.


----------



## Missy May

JCnGrace said:


> I feel for ya Palomine. I don't have in-laws but have grown step-kids (3 of them in their 30's & 40's) that hubby won't say no to. Maybe if I had kids of my own I'd understand but I don't so I don't get it.


I have seen this a lot, it is funny and weird to me that someone won't say "no" to someone well past teenage years. I have a pretty long fuse, but once the end is hit, I employ a foolproof remedy for unwanted "in law" interactions interrupting my peace - I just let them know not to darken my doorstep, it is a big planet - interact somewhere else. It so works for me.


----------



## tinyliny

my husband will be very hesitant to say no to his siblings or parents, and it frustrates me at times. but, then, after a bit it turns out that he was right to have waited. they just have a different family way of doing things, and it isnt' the bull in a china shop way of MY family.

a ways back, I got a bit snippy with my hubby's brother (in my view, I had just cause), and so, said brother called my hubby and said a bunch , topping it off with "you'd better get control of your wife!". Hubby hung up on him! yeah!!!!

(get control of your wife! poppycock!)


----------



## Palomine

tinyliny said:


> my husband will be very hesitant to say no to his siblings or parents, and it frustrates me at times. but, then, after a bit it turns out that he was right to have waited. they just have a different family way of doing things, and it isnt' the bull in a china shop way of MY family.
> 
> a ways back, I got a bit snippy with my hubby's brother (in my view, I had just cause), and so, said brother called my hubby and said a bunch , topping it off with "you'd better get control of your wife!". Hubby hung up on him! yeah!!!!
> 
> (get control of your wife! poppycock!)



Oh I love this..."get control of your wife"....as if.


----------



## tinyliny

in your dreams, mister!


----------



## Palomine

Missy May said:


> I have seen this a lot, it is funny and weird to me that someone won't say "no" to someone well past teenage years. I have a pretty long fuse, but once the end is hit, I employ a foolproof remedy for unwanted "in law" interactions interrupting my peace - I just let them know not to darken my doorstep, it is a big planet - interact somewhere else. It so works for me.




Spousal is 71...his sister and idiot BIL aren't that much younger either. And why he didn't just say no, and tell them not to ask again is beyond me.

Pawning it off on me just infuriates me. And like you, once I have had enough I am done. Completely. 

We've had this land now 5 years or more in his name, and he lived out there for maybe 10 before that, if not longer when still in parent's name. I haven't even really thought about it at all during this time. Just not on radar.

But I also sold real estate in AL and know how these things can go, if you give someone an inch, they take a mile. And bothering our tenant?


----------



## beverleyy

GreySorrel said:


> Goodness....if your so unhappy and seem to want to call your husband names, why not just divorce him since your so unhappy with him? You say he didn't say something nice about you, so you do it to him on an internet forum? Two wrongs don't make a right....
> 
> As for the tenants...hope that gets settled as it is just not right to harass an elderly man and his grandchild. Has he called the police to explain what they are doing to him? Would that help?


Agreed. I find it quite sad you're going to an internet forum to berate your husband. He's your husband ...I could never imagine going to an online forum to berate mine like that. =(

I feel sorry for the elderly tenant and his grandson. I really hope that gets sorted out.


----------



## Kotori

beverleyy said:


> Agreed. I find it quite sad you're going to an internet forum to berate your husband. He's *your husband* ...I could never imagine going to an online forum to berate mine like that. =(
> 
> I feel sorry for the elderly tenant and his grandson. I really hope that gets sorted out.


I'm sorry, I wasn't going to say anything, but I really dislike the bolded part. Just because they're married doesn't mean that she should have to take it silently. This entire problem could have been prevented in many ways by him, and because he hasn't, it now has snowballed. 

It is perfectly justified to be exasperated with him, and that is all I'm reading here, is exasperation. She isn't 'ripping him a new one' or being overtly critical, just acknowledging that he passed what should have been his problem off on her, and that she doesn't much care for it.


----------



## Palomine

beverleyy said:


> Agreed. I find it quite sad you're going to an internet forum to berate your husband. He's your husband ...I could never imagine going to an online forum to berate mine like that. =(
> 
> I feel sorry for the elderly tenant and his grandson. I really hope that gets sorted out.


"


Seriously? If you think that was berating someone? Well, then you have led a sheltered life indeed. 

And you are mid 20's at this point. I will be 60 in December, long past when I feel like hopping in a car and driving 30 hours or more, to go take care of something that is NOT my fault in any way, shape, or form.

Furthermore, I haven't said one thing here that even comes close to what I've said to him, to his face. Several times.

The spousal unit's slinky act, has led to this, and to the tenant being harassed. Not mine. I just got into this on Monday, other than telling the sister one time...2 years ago or more, that I didn't want to sell. Period. ONE TIME.

I haven't even talked to her more than that one time, since 2006. Going 9 years now.

But apparently the intervening 2 years I have been used weekly, and sometimes daily it now seems, as the reason he won't sell the land to her. 

Without my knowledge in any way, shape or form either. But you want to chastise me for calling him the Original Mr. Slinky? Get a grip.

And again, let me reiterate. I didn't know any of this was going on, period. But now, who gets to try to clean up the mess, and deal with something 1100 miles away? Me. I'm elected.

Never mind they don't want to pay what the land is worth, never mind they want to run the tenant off of there, and never mind that what they are doing is not right.

They originally wanted to pay 10K for it, there is a 20K shop on there with 6 inch slab under it, and 2 lots with 2 septic systems and 2 road frontages to boot. They still only want to fork out 17,500.

Darn good deal for them. Not so hot for us, considering I am seeing land that is smaller parcels, .32 of an acre, with nothing on it at all, going for over 20K and upwards into 30's. With only small frontage.

Please.


----------



## beverleyy

Oh my life is far from sheltered  calling your husband an "idiot", yea IMHO that's pretty berating. And what you've said to his face? Wow. Not my business, but wow. Age will never define how mature a person is. If you feel so terribly toward him, get a divorce? =)


----------



## GreySorrel

How many of us wives have had to deal with our husband's family for whatever reason and not stooped so low as to call him or them an idiot or other ignorant comments and statements? 

My mother in law is in for over $20,000 in bills, debt, hospital, rent, etc we paid so she wouldn't go into the poor house over a 4 year span. I begged, pleaded, harassed, and finally ignored that my husband wouldn't let his mom go into the poor house due to her gambling addiction. She now has a guy who is her "life partner" and he pays everything for her. I NEVER called him any mean spirited name to his face or otherwise. And no she hasn't nor will she pay it off...I did tell him to his face he was stupid to do all of this for her but our marriage is a PARTNERSHIP.....he has dealt with family members on my side for me when I refused to do something....

Those who are miserable prefer to make everyone around them miserable too and whine about it so they can have the sympathy as negative attention is better than none at all.....


----------



## SEAmom

I've called my husband an idiot for doing something really stupid, and I meant it. I've called some of his family members much worse. There is one niece and her scumbag baby daddy who I won't let in my house. I don't step on eggshells around him, his family, or mine. But without being in our lives every day, no one would ever know that I wasn't a raging you-know-what. Just like you aren't in palomine's home every day, living what she's living. 

It's awfully presumptuous to make any judgements based on a single situation she's described here.


----------



## Palomine

Spousal called, said sister had called him, and he told her survey crew was coming, and if trailer was over on our land, would have to move, if it was over setback, it would have to be moved, and for them to all stay off the property, and to leave tenant alone.

Said she went to saying "but I'm your sister" and crying and hung up.

Well, she wasn't worried about her "brother" and that being his land one bit, so save it.


----------



## Palomine

That one lot, Lot 2, would be big enough to put horses on, granted, would have to hay and feed daily but would work if needed to do so. Son also has land could put them on further into AL, again, not in the planning but still there for the doing.

Trees are nice too on the south end, where the other septic system is, so could easily be used again if wanted to set up a trailer.


----------



## JCnGrace

To GreySorrel and beverleyy:

Just because a person gets frustrated with their spouse doesn't mean they no longer love them or want a divorce. If venting about it helps keep you from ringing their neck then it's not a bad thing. I've been married for 21 years and if I didn't occasionally blow off some steam that wouldn't be the case. I'm sure hubby has had to do the same and what he has said to his friends about me I don't know nor do I want to know. 

If neither of you understand this then you can count yourself lucky for finding the perfect partner. Not everyone is that lucky but they make it work anyway.


----------



## tinyliny

I thinks it's best to turn a blind eye to uglier side of rants. they generally aren't pretty, by nature.


----------



## Yogiwick

tinyliny said:


> I thinks it's best to turn a blind eye to uglier side of rants. they generally aren't pretty, by nature.


Yes it's called ranting for a reason.

Also, huge difference between saying someone is _being _an idiot and telling other people they genuinely are. A lot of tone is lost on the internet.

What we would do doesn't matter for what another couple does. Not our business.

"Would you just stay with me? 

Stay with you? What for? Look at us, we're already fightin' 

Well that's what we do, we fight... You tell me when I am being an arrogant (brat) and I tell you when you are a pain .. . Which you are, 99% of the time. I'm not afraid to hurt your feelings. You have like a 2 second rebound rate, then you're back doing the next pain-in-the-*** thing. 

So what? 

So it's not gonna be easy. It's gonna be really hard. We're gonna have to work at this every day, but I want to do that because I want you. I want all of you, for ever, you and me, every day." -The Notebook.

NOW back on topic..


----------



## Kotori

beverleyy said:


> Oh my life is far from sheltered  calling your husband an "idiot", yea IMHO that's pretty berating. And what you've said to his face? Wow. Not my business, but wow. Age will never define how mature a person is. If you feel so terribly toward him, get a divorce? =)


 I would guess from the hopeless naivety that you keep posting that you have never, ever had a fight with your parents, siblings, SO or anything, because by your logic, that means that you should have gotten yourself emancipated, broke up/ divorced, and told your siblings that they are dead to you. I can't believe how lightly you bring up divorce, as if you have no concept of the effect it has on families. My parents got divorced fifteen years ago, and I still feel the effects today, in many, many ways. To lightly suggest a divorce with a smile without understanding the full extent of the problem... Do you suggest suicide to everyone who has a complaint?


----------



## Missy May

Well, when I want to "go off" on DH, I go scoop poop, alone, and boy do I let him have it (well, in my head, anyway)!!! Whoa, doggy, is he ever sorry!! After that I am calm enough to articulate what I have to say - which is good, b/c I wouldn't want him to miss any of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Palomine

Missy May said:


> Well, when I want to "go off" on DH, I go scoop poop, alone, and boy do I let him have it (well, in my head, anyway)!!! Whoa, doggy, is he ever sorry!! After that I am calm enough to articulate what I have to say - which is good, b/c I wouldn't want him to miss any of it. :biggrin:



Fortunately, spousal unit is rarely home. 

But I articulate very well when I am mad, and probably better to get the mad version, as if I have time to really think about things...what starts out as "And let me tell you a thing or two" ends up being five or six.

All of which are on track and succinct. Extremely so.

It has also irritated me no end in this situation, is that the tenant and that kid and dog are being harassed. Again, because of spousal unit being wishy washy.

Add to that I have been the villain in this, unbeknownst to me until this Monday, yep, not going to go well.

I would no more think I had the right to go on someone's land and prepare to cut down trees, drive across it, or threaten someone's tenant, than I would to ensconce myself in someone's living room, ala Goldilocks.

You just do NOT do that.



You cannot be nice to people like his sister/BIL or the idiot that married their daughter. No way, shape, or form.


----------



## Missy May

I think you are handling pretty well - taking the bull by the horns, so as to speak. It would be easy to just get angry at dh for not taking action, but not take action yourself. I have done that a few times before I figured out that I'd be the villain in the eyes of "relations" regardless of the timing of my actions - and would have to spend more time explaining it to oblivious dh in the end.


----------



## beverleyy

Kotori said:


> I would guess from the hopeless naivety that you keep posting that you have never, ever had a fight with your parents, siblings, SO or anything, because by your logic, that means that you should have gotten yourself emancipated, broke up/ divorced, and told your siblings that they are dead to you. I can't believe how lightly you bring up divorce, as if you have no concept of the effect it has on families. My parents got divorced fifteen years ago, and I still feel the effects today, in many, many ways. To lightly suggest a divorce with a smile without understanding the full extent of the problem... Do you suggest suicide to everyone who has a complaint?


Oh far from that actually. My parents have been divorced quite some time - I no longer speak to my father. They should have been divorced a lot sooner than they were. He's abusive, always has been. I simply chose not to bash him to an online forum.


----------



## Palomine

Well, the sister's threats to cause tenant trouble by making phone calls has begun.

Letter came from county about the septic tank where tenant is, been using it 15 years of so he says, and nothing is wrong with it.

Didn't know anything about that until midnight for spousal and me this afternoon, as it went to spousal unit's stepson thrice removed. Where spousal has never lived.

Why? Well when we first bought Lot 2, and were getting the deeds to that and Lot 1 *which came through the will* spousal's sister, had attorney she worked for draw everything up, and put the deed's in the spousal's name, at that address, instead of the one we live at in MO. To keep me from getting my name on the deed, I guess she was thinking, because she wouldn't send copy here, so just called courthouse and had them sent.

New deeds will have MO address on them.

Of course being weekend, can't do any investigating to see what has to be done, tenant says nothing wrong with septic, and unless laws have changed in that county, inspections don't have to be done annually? Who knows, too much gobbledegook to look up online, best to just talk to a live person.

And of course the idiot is still driving back and forth across land, so will be getting that handled too. Threw out trash on the tenant yesterday and today.


----------



## Palomine

beverleyy said:


> Oh far from that actually. My parents have been divorced quite some time - I no longer speak to my father. They should have been divorced a lot sooner than they were. He's abusive, always has been. I simply chose not to bash him to an online forum.



Which you just did.

What is your problem anyway?

You are not forced to open this thread, nor to read it, nor to comment. All you do is repeat yourself again and again and again.

You have nothing insightful to add, so don't know why you just have to keep on and on to begin with.


----------



## Yogiwick

It's very common to criticize about something aggravating even, and maybe especially, for people who would never say anything about something serious. I know I will complain when something is annoying me but if there's something serious I will never say a word. That goes for life, relationships, weather, health, etc.

beverleyy if you have an issue with the way the Palomine conducts her personal life then it may be more appropriate in a PM. I know it's definitely distracting here. :/ "Spouse bashing" was NOT the purpose of the thread nor the intention, nor honestly something that is any of our business...

Palomine can the police do something about the harassment at least? Even if they are put out about the land no reason for that.


----------



## Palomine

Yogiwick said:


> It's very common to criticize about something aggravating even, and maybe especially, for people who would never say anything about something serious. I know I will complain when something is annoying me but if there's something serious I will never say a word. That goes for life, relationships, weather, health, etc.
> 
> beverleyy if you have an issue with the way the Palomine conducts her personal life then it may be more appropriate in a PM. I know it's definitely distracting here. :/ "Spouse bashing" was NOT the purpose of the thread nor the intention, nor honestly something that is any of our business...
> 
> Palomine can the police do something about the harassment at least? Even if they are put out about the land no reason for that.



I don't know, this falls in the county, so is going to be sheriff to handle it. Tried calling them and got voice mail, would figure they run less office staff on weekends? But who knows.

Will get a hold of county over the septic issue Monday, then call attorney to see where at, then call surveyors, and who ever else I need to call, so cross your fingers.

The notice from county, says 10 days from date on letter, so supposed to have septic taken care of by July 4th? Oh please.


----------



## Palomine

Oh for crying out loud...talked to tenant, to tell him to not worry, (which you know he is)...and he said he had walked back by field lines...and someone had thrown out used toilet paper on top of them.

Seriously? First place if lines were acting up, would be standing sewage, not fresh toilet paper with bowel movement on it, secondly, would smell the sewage first.

And are they that stupid to not realize DNA can be extracted from that?

Am guessing they are going to try to make it seem this old man is going out there in full view of the paved highway and just dropping trou to do his business.

I see a road trip to AL coming.


----------



## Missy May

Well, right about now, I would be having thought bubbles of starting a hog rescue - _right next_ to them. 

What a nightmare!!


----------



## SEAmom

Well, I'll be going down there next weekend if you need an alibi...


----------



## Palomine

Missy May said:


> Well, right about now, I would be having thought bubbles of starting a hog rescue - _right next_ to them.
> 
> What a nightmare!!



How about an alligator farm? Lord knows there are plenty of those down there. 

I mean seriously, used toilet paper? What kind of nuts are they?

Who does that?

Come on Monday.


----------



## Palomine

SEAmom said:


> Well, I'll be going down there next weekend if you need an alibi...



I may...I just may. 

Just sitting here shaking my head.


----------



## Palomine

Well, this is going well...and that is sarcasm.

Called Health Dept, no one can help me but the one who sent letter. He is not in.

Said he was going to be "2 hours late" so I need to call back in 2 hours.

BUT if he isn't in then, she was SURE he will be in tomorrow. And transferred me to his VM. Which did nothing.

Hung up, called back and took option for him. No name, just background noise on the recording, left message, called back and talked to woman and told her VM recording not stating name, so could she leave message that I had called.

I told her there is a septic system there. And that this is SIL/BIL causing trouble.

So, supposed to have this taken care of by the 4th? But the only one I can talk to isn't in there? 

Nice.


----------



## SEAmom

Oh boy. Good to see your saga is alive and well. (not!) I wonder if it would do you any good to set up game cameras around your lots (with the tenants permission on his lot, of course) so that you can more easily provide proof of your innocence (and the tenant's) in case things take another wrong turn.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I think that the DNA test is the way to go here.


----------



## Palomine

Well, score one for the home team.

Man from Health Dept called, and apologized, he said normally they do research on this type of thing and he said none was done, but that they found records where septic system was there, and the letter should never have been sent out to begin with.


And...he further went on to say, that the primary complaint had been RV with no septic.

But that the secondary complaint, was there was toilet paper laying on the ground. 

Maybe I could have hog races, and alligator wrestling alternating weekends?


----------



## Palomine

And forgot this part.

I said these fools would call welfare, and claim grandson was being abused/neglected or what have you.

Tenant said today, first I'd heard of this, that right before school got out, welfare DID go to school, pull kid out and question him, and then came to the RV home to see where they lived, and said everything was fine and there were not any problems at all.

And they also sent a letter saying there was nothing wrong, and that they weren't worried about anything.


----------



## whisperbaby22

OK, now it is time to get serious, child neglect accusations can really be nasty. I know you are doing all you can, but at this point if I were you I would start throwing the big guns at them, like lawyers and police reports, etc. Sorry if you are already doing this, have been kind of skimming the thread.


----------



## Palomine

Put call into lawyer, court this week so hard to get up with him.

At least the welfare deal was found to be unsubstantiated, and they sent letter to him saying same.

Many states, filing a false child abuse report, can get you some legal trouble, if found to be using system for harassment.

If it was me they had done it to, would be some major problems for them, but it is up to tenant, and he is just hoping they leave him alone now.

Frankly, I don't think they will, but we shall see.


----------



## Palomine

Well, it just got "real".

Tenant went out and put No Trespassing signs up, as per my instructions. While he was doing that, the BIL was yelling at him, from Lot 3 to "take those signs down!" and pointing at the ground. Was staying clear of our land. When told that owners said to put them up, he started screaming "I don't care what **** ****** said...you take them down, I don't care what he said".

Tenant called his deputy friend to come.

In meantime BIL is on phone to spousal unit being all nice "what did I ever do to you" segueing into "he's lying, we didn't do anything but try to help" and that quickly went into "I'll take you to court".

He got told to stay off property.

The SIL of theirs, has someone else drive right past the No Trespassing signs, crossing our property again.

Then all 4 of them are out there glaring, but not on our land.

Deputy got there, I talked to him, told him what was going on, asked if he could go tell them to stay off land, all of them, as they had been told, and they were harassing tenant, he said he would be glad to.

Tenant told him what was going on as well, the welfare report, the Health Dept report. So deputy went over there and I guess they tried to break bad with him, told deputy that they could drive across property if they wanted to, that the tenant just rented there, and couldn't tell them what to do.

Deputy told them he had just gotten off phone with owner, and that owner said for them to stay off property, and that they were to do just that.

Guessing they got stupid with deputy and ran those mouths, because the SIL had his truck pointed to come across our land again, deputy told him why didn't he drive across his in-laws to the road, said he didn't want to run over septic tank of theirs, so deputy made him move truck over to their drive in front of their house, and told him to stay off property period. 

Reiterated again that they were to stay off.

So spousal unit gets message saying "we're family, and can't believe you would be so dumb that you would believe tenant over family."

Seriously? You do all this and want to flop out the family card?

Oh please.

Survey crew hasn't made it yet either, imagine that will be interesting day.

You know, if I had been these fools, I would have just laid low, and left things alone, not bothered tenant, not harassed us, nothing, just shut mouth and let things die down.

But not these fools.


----------



## Missy May

Wow. I honestly don't know what I would do in this situation. You seem to be going at it pragmatically. Good on you. It doesn't sound like they would understand anything outside of some real threat of losing something or being jailed. If you lose the tenant over them and file a complaint, some states will treble a monetary "loss" on the right grounds - which even if they won't pay up, you can attach a lien. Just a thought.


----------



## Palomine

Missy May said:


> Wow. I honestly don't know what I would do in this situation. You seem to be going at it pragmatically. Good on you. It doesn't sound like they would understand anything outside of some real threat of losing something or being jailed. If you lose the tenant over them and file a complaint, some states will treble a monetary "loss" on the right grounds - which even if they won't pay up, you can attach a lien. Just a thought.



Hadn't even considered that?

I have thought though, about seeing if anyone in that area puts up hay, and I mean very close, while lot isn't huge, this is #2 lot here, there might be possibility of getting hay off of it next year? Bermuda is what is on it, again, I don't know how much could be gotten if anything.

Just thinking ahead, I know where my horses are now, there is a big front section owner puts up hay from, and gets 90 bales or so each time they bale? Maybe a acre and 1/2.


----------



## SEAmom

Oh, wow. I'm glad the tenant did call the deputy to come out. This gets the authorities involved sooner than later for when bigger problems do arise (and I don't doubt that they will). That tenant is a very good man for staying calm, standing his ground, and calling for backup at the right time. I think filing a police report would be in the best interest for you and tenant, but I also understand the hesitation to do so.


----------



## Palomine

Well if this doesn't beat all!

They moved truck last night, at least tenant saw it back under carport, doesn't know for sure if went out our land or not, thinks so because of tracks, but...

The morons, all 4 of them got on FB and are steady complaining about our tenant. Including telling about all the places they have called to harass him.

Every single one of them implicated themselves in this, talked about "numerous calls" to welfare by the sister in law and her daughter, their son in law, told about calling "environmental"..and now they are going to turn him into AC because "he was hitting dog with hammer"???

Oh PLEASE!

The dog thing, would explain why the rabies tag/license has disappeared, as would bet they took it off and were going to let dog off chain so could get it picked up.

He went and got another one.

But honestly...admitting on FB, (when you have been steadfastly stating you "haven't done ANYTHING but try to help that old man") to all of the many things you have done, repeatedly?

And yes...got it all saved, on computer, and camera too, will print it out tomorrow.

Told about what they told welfare, and how "worried they are about the kid" and how welfare came out and checked, and despite repeated phones call AFTER welfare came out to investigate, nothing was done, and in more phone calls, the two have been told that they had no reason to remove child.

The son in law's mom...now she is chiming in with "well, when something happens and it's too late...then the media will be all over it wanting to know why something wasn't done".

Just amazing...just amazing.


----------



## carshon

All I can say is wow - and good for you for keeping up with this. I feel sorry for your tenant but he seems a good sort and is hanging on. Hoping this settles down for you soon.


----------



## Palomine

Well, health department got another call...so man called me, and I just started laughing and said I could have told you they were going to call again, at 8ish am.

Anyway, they are still on about the septic setup, there are 2 tanks there, and he can't find paperwork on one RV is by. Told him that we'd had to have law out, and what all had been going on since talked to him Monday, good Lord..was that just yesterday???

He is a really nice man, and we discussed what could be done if he is for some reason not happy with septic tank at the RV. Said we had several options since the other tank IS there and ready to go.

Option 1. Move RV over to that lot, which is really shaded too, or could just move RV closer.

Option 2. Run a line from RV as it now sits, across to the south septic tank and hook on to it, as long as there is "flow"...good to go!

Said line could be buried, just run across ground to tank, half buried and half not buried, and that plumber can figure it out, and put line across there, no biggie at all.

Also said, IF he didn't like the set up at RV...he wasn't going to order the man and child and dog to leave, would give us 10 days, *or more as needed* to get things right.

He isn't just going to throw man and child on the road.

As well as...I asked him did they give a name, the "complainer"..and he said yes...and it was my BIL...he also said, if I needed the records of the complaints, and the caller's name is on them, he would come to court with same.

And now...and this just blows my mind.

There are neighbors on all sides of these 4 fools. Last night they all had a confab to the east of SIL/BILs house, over the fence, tenant could see them.

Then must have had another with people to south, who today? Have borrowed an old car and the 2 of them, man and wife are FOLLOWING our tenant whenever he leaves the property, to the tag office to get another license, to the gas station, sat there in truck while he went and got gas, and even 10 miles away to Walmart, where he was picking up game cameras I had bought for him to put up. They had a throwaway camera in their cart, and would bet they are going to spy on him.

And the SIL...she did call AC/dog pound, and complained about how "dog was being abused" and was told they would need proof. She was all bent out of shape on that, so am guessing they will try to hurt the dog next.

Also, in doing digging found out that the son in law and their daughter do own Lot 3, ran across that by accident today. But the property taxes is still in her parents name?

But their daughter, every single time she leaves that property, lays on the horn from her parents drive way to way past our place.

Survey crew was out there yesterday, and today, so hopefully will have that in a couple of days. Deed arrived, have to get that back to Probate.

Just amazing...

And topping it all off?

I've had 6 phone calls, all of them hangups, today. Can't remember what I have to do to trap it, too late to call phone company, but will be doing that tomorrow...if it's them? Well, not going to end well.


----------



## natisha

Have you thought of selling the land & just being done with all of it?


----------



## Palomine

natisha said:


> Have you thought of selling the land & just being done with all of it?



Nope. Not going to happen. Ever.


----------



## JCnGrace

Those people are bad news. Who knows how far they will go to get what they want. Tell your tenant to keep a phone handy, keep his dog in and only let it out under supervision, and do the same with the grandson (hopefully they wouldn't hurt a kid but you never know).


----------



## Palomine

JCnGrace said:


> Those people are bad news. Who knows how far they will go to get what they want. Tell your tenant to keep a phone handy, keep his dog in and only let it out under supervision, and do the same with the grandson (hopefully they wouldn't hurt a kid but you never know).



I did all of this yesterday, and yes, you are right, no telling how far they will go.

Just baffling, isn't it?


----------



## Palomine

Well...guess who is going to Alabama next week. Me...that's who.


Survey crew was out there today finishing up, BIL was on our land harassing them, tenant had just got back from hospital for monitor thing. He got pictures of BIL trespassing, and was talking to survey crew, when BIL hit him from behind and knocked him down, survey crew said he tackled our tenant.

Broke his glasses, scratched lenses up too, 500 dollars right there or more, I was actually on the phone when this happened, and could hear the kid screaming.

BIL? When tenant got to his knees...BIL was hotfooting it through the ditch, and took off down the road to his house. I called law, they sent 2 cars, 3 deputies. 

Deputies took statements from surveyors, and tenant, so deputies then went over to BIL house...SIL comes out, deputies must have told her to get him out there, so here he came.

He told the deputies he "didn't know what they were talking about", that he hadn't done anything...had no idea.

3 witnesses, 2 impartial as you can get, and he tries to say this?

So...tenant will be signing warrant, going to hospital, and I will be signing trespassing charges when I go down, and seeing what else will need to be done.


----------



## Palomine

Anyway....survey just needs written up and so on and so forth...but the crew said they are showing trailer is over on our land, as well as carport.


----------



## ManicMini

Why was the the brother in law not arrested for assault? I really feel for your tenant and his family. I know what it's like to lose a sense of security in your own home especially when you have a child in the household. I wish more could have been done to protect your tenant before things went this far. I hope you and your tenant prosecute to the fullest extent of the law.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine

ManicMini said:


> Why was the the brother in law not arrested for assault? I really feel for your tenant and his family. I know what it's like to lose a sense of security in your own home especially when you have a child in the household. I wish more could have been done to protect your tenant before things went this far. I hope you and your tenant prosecute to the fullest extent of the law.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, that's what I wondered, they said wouldn't be assault and battery since no visible injuries, no blood.

Of course too, when he does sign it, may add that to it? I don't know.

On the plus side...

I have material to sew up for son's GF, same pattern and size daughter wear too, so will take material, thread and sewing notions, as well as one of my machines.

NOW...which one to take...decisions, decisions....401A, FW?

I am really thinking 401A as it zigzags, and will be using knit.


----------



## Missy May

I'd keep track of every penny I spent on this "situation". 

Seems like tenant could get a restraining order.

As to capturing a phone number without caller ID, there is a bunch of stuff I have never read in the phone book and on line per your phone service provider. Something helpful might be in that documentation.

I am confident that you will prevail...its just getting there that I do not envy you at all - not from the sounds of it.


----------



## tinyliny

CRAZY. just crazy.


----------



## Palomine

I just do not travel well anymore. Used to, thought nothing of getting in car and taking off. So yes I am dreading it.

Not going to try to take the littlest dog, would worry if something happened she'd be down there, better to let her stay here and be babysat.

She will be ticked off though.


----------



## Palomine

Oh...and the BIL texted spousal. Wrote "I can hire a lawyer, or I can move trailer and have M and J go through my land and out my driveway".

Well, isn't that special. 

Problem is? His words are immaterial, he does not own the land, and he does not own the trailer, he can make promises all day long, and won't mean any more than it would if George Bush signed it. It isn't his place.

He also lies like a cheap Sears rug.

Told spousal ignore it, too little, too late. 




As well as when you are dealing with people like this, any concessions you make, they do not regard it as "whew, dodged a bullet on that one" but as "uh uh...I got them scared" and then they come back worse.

So no, piecrust promises, easily made, easily broken.



Of course he said nothing about replacing glasses he broke?


----------



## SEAmom

Omg. It's like a TV soap opera. I can't believe the way they are behaving! You'd think they'd at least keep it under wraps so there were no other witnesses. Morons! 

On a side note, which part of the state?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine

SEAmom said:


> Omg. It's like a TV soap opera. I can't believe the way they are behaving! You'd think they'd at least keep it under wraps so there were no other witnesses. Morons!
> 
> On a side note, which part of the state?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



South of I-10 in Mobile county. Going to stay in Conecuh County with son for couple of nights.




And the idiot daughter has been running that mouth still, saying they didn't start anything, hadn't done anything.

And her idiot husband is just as bad. And yes, got that saved too, so if need it, have it.


----------



## Tazzie

Wow. Just wow. I wish you luck going down there and safe travels there.


----------



## Celeste

You have quite the drama going on down there.........


----------



## Palomine

Heading out tomorrow. Yeah for me!

Anyway, called attorney I spoke with last week, and in an interesting turn of events, the idiot bil had gone to see him the day after I had spoken with attorney.

So conflict of interest, and bil will have to find someone else.

What an idiot he is. And again, what business is it anyway, as he does not own that lot or the trailer or carport.

Wish me luck...I just am so excited! And yes, that is sarcasm.


----------



## Saddlebag

Didn't read all posts but I believe a roof cannot overhang another's property. It happened where I live and the owner had to remove a corner of the roof. Another, who built his garage almost on the line had to either remove the roof back to the wall or move the garage.


----------



## Palomine

Saddlebag said:


> Didn't read all posts but I believe a roof cannot overhang another's property. It happened where I live and the owner had to remove a corner of the roof. Another, who built his garage almost on the line had to either remove the roof back to the wall or move the garage.



Oh in this deal here, they have a mobile home over on our property as well as a carport they drug over onto our property.

I am not looking forward to this at all.

Got car partly packed, will load up rest in am...going to take shower and hit bed.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

_Posted via Mobile Device_

Bumping for an update.


----------



## Tazzie

How's it going down there??


----------



## SEAmom

Man, I'm jonesing for an update! I was thinking about you while I was visit my dad in Alabama over the holiday weekend. Good luck down there!


----------



## Saddlebag

Can you get your hands on the survey? If not you may have to have the lines run again. Your attorney can advise you on that.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May

OK, palomino, if you don't add a chapter...I'll will start writing it for you.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

I'm thinking we need to contact the sheriff down in Alabama just to check on Palomine......but my gut feeling is that she took names and kicked a$$ with her in laws. Sure wish she'd check in though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Or we could form our own posse and go see if she needs backup.


----------



## Celeste

Does anybody have her cell phone number so they could call or text her?


----------



## Chevaux

I know everyone is joking about this at the moment but I've just had a twinge of concern as Palomine is such a regular contributor and she seems to have gone silent.


----------



## Missy May

I agree Chev, the sudden radio silence does seem concerning.


----------



## JCnGrace

She's probably still there and doesn't have a computer with her.


----------



## Palomine

I am back! Sorry for no news, had laptop with me but the 'net service is disgusting to say the least...which will be a topic of a call to DISH Monday.


So...got down there early the 9th, rested that day, and went to Mobile on Friday the 10th. To survey company, then to Probate, then to Records, then on to attorney.

Showed him survey, they are over 2ft 2 in on front of trailer, 2ft 7 inches on back of trailer and 10ft 4 inches with carport. Paid him to handle this.

Went out to land, took photos of everything, talked to our tenant too, and went with him to buy him fencing for his dog, so dog will be more secure. Get back, and I went and got concrete blocks for him to use with pen. Took more photos of idiot bil and sil, their fool son in law came home and beat feet into trailer, didn't have anything to say to me? Gee, there's a surprise.

Get back up interstate on way to son's house and get call from tenant, the idiots are out there driving in t-posts, on our land? Have him call sheriff and I turn around. Get out there after an hour, and deputies won't arrest the brother in law, even knowing there is warrant active, and he is standing there saying "there's a dispute over land"...ugh NO no dispute, just thieving land grabbers.

So deputies say I can't get him for trespassing, can't take up t-posts, can't do anything...that I will have to get eviction notice. Now mind you....this land is NOT owned by brother in law but by his idiot daughter and fool that married her..so he has nothing to do with this, but there his idiot self is out there running that mouth. No one else shows their face.

AND he has the nerve, when I go behind trailer to make sure survey stakes are still there and to take photos, to ask deputies, "can she just go on MY property"...lying trash.

Monday, I called attorney, who says he needs photos, so I drive back down, and we go out there, take photos, the idiot son in law of theirs shows up and hotfoots it into the trailer, won't even turn around while we are snapping photos, which really, really makes me wonder why?

So...Wednesday night, tenant gets home and finds...another notice from a county/gov't agency, this time because he has "junk piled everywhere" or so these idiots have said.

He has a pink Jeep thing, 2 small rolls of fencing, a handtruck, a Razor scooter thing, a walker thing, a few 3 foot fence posts, and maybe a cooler??? All in all, it would not fill the back of my pickup to the top of rails, in a short bed even.

Tenant calls the man on Thursday, who says he has received complaints..(guess who made them) and he had been out there, and saw nothing wrong, just told him to move it around some, and call him, he would come out and take photos, and close case, at which point it is possible for us to get those for court.

I talked to him too, and told him what was going on was land thieving and harassment.

He said they see this a lot.

So..to wit....they have now sicced the welfare on him numerous times...the septic tank man, the animal control and NOW the man in charge of "junk" on property I guess would be his title? With Health Dept I think?

All to no avail.


Attorney then called...said he had gotten call from THEIR attorney, who wants to know if they can buy land where trailer is..or if we could just give them the land???


Also..and you will love this...wanted our attorney to tell "his clients" to stop calling the law every time they turn around. Ours told theirs that "his clients" were doing things to get law called on them.

And of course, here is a shocker...other attorney had not been told about the attack on our elderly tenant. Ours told him about that.

Nor the warrant out for brother in law for that.

But ours said he would fill him in on what they have been doing to tenant.

Our attorney said had 3, no 4 options...which did we want.

1. They moved trailer and carport and stay off our land.

2. We sell them the portion of the land they are stealing.

3. We give them the portion of land they are stealing.

4. We file a lawsuit to get them off our land if they don't move off our land.

Guess which 2 I picked? If you answered 1 and 4, make yourself some cookies and milk on me.

And still, I forgot to ask our attorney which "client" their attorney was calling for...the ones who actually own the land now...or my idiot brother in law and moron of a sister in law, because they have nothing to do with any of this.


----------



## Missy May

Hey Palomine!!! I see you....looking forward to hearing from you, too!

oooops. Well...GOOD to hear from you!!!


----------



## Palomine

Here is photos, from front, back, and the last are the 8 t-posts they drove the 10th...which has taken another 16 feet of so of the land now??? About 8-10 feet apart, goes 2 deep into our land, and back 52 feet or so to south, trying to block off back 1/8th of the property.

It is 86 feet or so wide, and 313 feet deep, so they have now tried to steal 23 by 160 feet of it, haven't put fencing up to completely block it off, but am sure they considered it, and may still.

Land with 2 lots is 1.20 acres. And with them acting like fools, no way I would want them any closer to me that full width of Lot 2 to begin with.


This is the trailer they moved on it, and the back with the carport.


----------



## Missy May

Wow!!! Well, it seems like you could show that their motive for calling health dept, or whomever, is to harass. It would just be a real headache to have to try and prove it. 

I don't know what law would prevent you from pulling up the stakes on your own property.


----------



## Palomine

Me either...but when you get multiple deputies on shift, you get 400 versions of what to do...so I just left stakes there. And pretty clearly does show they are thieves.

Just amazing to me, and if the tenant had not let us know what was going on from time to time, have no doubt they would have claimed all of the land.


----------



## Saddlebag

Pally, sounds like your Bil's big ego "ain't gonna let no woman get the best of him". Guys like him are stupid enough that if you give him enough rope he'll hang himself, metaphorically speaking. Keep a copy of the land ownership and survey and if the sheriff's office fails to act go above their head. There are a lot of men out there who assume property is always owned by a man. Ha! When I bo't is property, the previous owner kept showing up unannounced, snooping about the place and even demanded my son let him in the house while I was at work. Had to call police. He told them it was his place that I was renting. I fetched the title copy, showed it to the two officers who told him to not come here again.


----------



## JCnGrace

I would probably offer them the land at very inflated price just so you could show the courts you "TRIED" to work with them. LOL


----------



## Saddlebag

What amazes me is how much your tenant has put up with and hasn't looked for another place to live. Is that you Bil's motive, to drive the guy away?


----------



## Saddlebag

Remove the stakes. It's in the back of my mind to do with easement and if you don't remove them it's understood you allow Bil access. There's been a few issues with this in my community and it wound up costing the land owner in legal fees.


----------



## Palomine

Saddlebag, I was 2 hours north or so, when attorney told me that yes I could pull them out, and with heat in AL was not going to drive down there again.

And you hit it, they want to drive the tenant off land, he has been there for 15-18 years I think now, but with him gone, they can steal land and we'd not know it.

Never thought to ask attorney when we were out there about pulling stakes up, and like I told my friend, I can't be out there 24/7 to keep them from driving more.


----------



## Saddlebag

Perhaps your attorney needs to write a letter to the sheriff's office, to the head honcho.


----------



## Saddlebag

Another thought, is there a teen or handyman in that neighborhood that will remove them for you? A short length of chain and a car jack will lift them out.


----------



## DippyDooDa

Hi so i live in Mobile,AL and if you need anything done through the probate court ( i think land is through the probate court) then you can just send a letter or a formal petetion to the court.There is only one judge that handles most probate stuff we sent him a petetion and had an answer within 4 days. When my grandmother went through a land dispute she got one of the deputies to submit her petetion to him and he gave a notice barring the other people from the land and he is very strict so when they came back they got arrested so you could try getting directly in touch with him through a letter or something and he could work with you. Also the stakes need to come up pretty fast if there's any way you can manage that or know someone who could pull them up for you.


----------



## Tazzie

So, I'm still following, though I didn't post after the new update (seriously, who thinks they can hammer in T-posts in land that is NOT theirs???) Wondering if things are finally settling down!


----------



## Tazzie

So, did things settle down??


----------



## Palomine

Well, settled down as in they haven't done anything about moving trailer..which I know will come as a huge shock to everyone. sarcasm intended.

The law finally arrested idiot bil for hitting our tenant, don't know when court is for that, but not my deal. Tenant said every time he and the little boy are outside, the idiot sil gets out there with video camera and films them? Why? Have no earthly idea.

However, since they haven't talked to their attorney, after he talked to ours back end of July, ours said he hasn't heard a word from his "clients" so had no idea what they were thinking.

Would be guessing they are just going to pull a "let's see if they really, REALLY want us to move" deal.

So will be filing a lawsuit. Just amazing how people think.

And when told spousal unit that would have to do that he is doing the Mr. Slinky of and whining will cost more than land is worth, whine......

Came unglued on that, told him if all he wanted to do was roll over and let them steal the land, sure wish he had told me that before we spent all this money, and I spent 3 weeks in AL trying to deal with it. 

And pointed out again, that you can't be nice to these idiots, all they have in mind to do is steal all of the land we own.


----------



## Palomine

Well here is another fine moment for the USPS.

Sent check down to attorney to file lawsuit. Mailed that last Wednesday. Today is 8 days later, and still hasn't made it there?

Woman at PO said she has known it to take 18 days to get a letter from here in MO to Gulf.


What are they sending it by, snails?

Thank God I didn't get a money order as that would be 3 months or more to get back.

So.. if hasn't arrived by Friday, will stop check and send out one certified mail so has to be signed for.


----------



## Palomine

Lawsuit filed today.

Tenant went to court 25th, bil wanted to offer to pay for frames, but not lenses, and only 6 months probation. Tenant would still be out for lenses that are now scratched. So he said he would not accept that.

So will go to trial. About 5 minutes are tenant/kid get home? The idiot bil is outside firing gun into the ground, and then takes off inside his house. I don't know how you all feel about it, but to me that is intimidation.



The idiots have, every time tenant and little boy are outside, gotten out videocamera and filmed them.


Saturday, tenant/kid had left, and when coming back he saw fool sil in ditch with weedeater, *which in 20 years she has never done/used?* and then he sees her sil in the middle of the lot we are having trouble over, coming from the lot tenant trailer is on and our shop building.

Has no idea how far over there he had been, or what was doing, so far game cameras haven't caught anything, but he is going to try to move them when these idiots aren't home.

So sick of these fools.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Well, for the sake of your tenants and you and hubby, one can only hope that your crazy inlaws aren't reproducing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

These people are definitely a special kind, aren't that? Sheesh...


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Palomine said:


> Lawsuit filed today.
> 
> Tenant went to court 25th, bil wanted to offer to pay for frames, but not lenses, and only 6 months probation. Tenant would still be out for lenses that are now scratched. So he said he would not accept that.
> 
> So will go to trial. About 5 minutes are tenant/kid get home? The idiot bil is outside firing gun into the ground, and then takes off inside his house. I don't know how you all feel about it, but to me that is intimidation.
> 
> 
> 
> The idiots have, every time tenant and little boy are outside, gotten out videocamera and filmed them.
> 
> 
> Saturday, tenant/kid had left, and when coming back he saw fool sil in ditch with weedeater, *which in 20 years she has never done/used?* and then he sees her sil in the middle of the lot we are having trouble over, coming from the lot tenant trailer is on and our shop building.
> 
> Has no idea how far over there he had been, or what was doing, so far game cameras haven't caught anything, but he is going to try to move them when these idiots aren't home.
> 
> So sick of these fools.


I know it would be an added expense, but could you spring for a cheap video recorder for your tenant? That way he can video them video taping him, and also he can record events such as you described above. Even an older cell phone no longer used by you or family that has a camera would do the job. Beat them at their own game. Just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Or maybe you could just find the tenant another place to live and put a giant hog lot in the spot. And maybe some very smelly billy goats.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Celeste said:


> Or maybe you could just find the tenant another place to live and put a giant hog lot in the spot. And maybe some very smelly billy goats.


I love the way your mind works, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

This whole thing is crazy. Makes my ex in laws look like saints! Rooting for you Op and feel so bad for your poor tenant.


----------



## SEAmom

Wow. Just wow. I'm so glad things are going to trial and I hope your tenant gets justice for all his troubles. Firing into the ground is absolutely intimidation. I can't believe how disgusting your husband's family is behaving with a child in that home! I just feel terrible for the tenant and his grandson.


----------



## Mulefeather

Celeste said:


> Or maybe you could just find the tenant another place to live and put a giant hog lot in the spot. And maybe some very smelly billy goats.


Better yet, go around and collect all the roosters that the local chicken-having folks don't want, and pen them all where they can see each other but not get to one another. Especially some nice, nasty little banty roosters :twisted:


----------



## Palomine

HombresArablegacy said:


> I know it would be an added expense, but could you spring for a cheap video recorder for your tenant? That way he can video them video taping him, and also he can record events such as you described above. Even an older cell phone no longer used by you or family that has a camera would do the job. Beat them at their own game. Just a thought.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Brilliant..had not even thought of that. DUH. I will look into that because I am seeing even new handheld video recorders for under 100.

THANKS!


----------



## Palomine

SEAmom said:


> Wow. Just wow. I'm so glad things are going to trial and I hope your tenant gets justice for all his troubles. Firing into the ground is absolutely intimidation. I can't believe how disgusting your husband's family is behaving with a child in that home! I just feel terrible for the tenant and his grandson.


Oh two trials...tenant's on being attacked, and then us over the land.

I figure...and may be wrong here...but the idiot bil would be the type that would go home and tell the "family" that our tenant wanted to settle for frames and "he stood on his principles and said he wasn't paying anything!" and went out and fired gun to show off his testicles.

He is an idiot. 

But the kid is EIGHT...his birth mom is an idiot..his birth dad is a piece of trash..both druggies...and his grandpa is all he has..or he will be in foster care.

I was looking at texts that the sil/bil had sent to spousal unit...and both of them are berating spousal unit for not believing his own family...and both swear they have NEVER said anything about tenant to anyone, and never caused him one minute of trouble.

WELL...then how come I have FB posts where they were bragging about all the trouble they have caused him? Not to mention talked myself to 2 of the men they called, and they gave their names?

Morons.


----------



## Palomine

Celeste said:


> Or maybe you could just find the tenant another place to live and put a giant hog lot in the spot. And maybe some very smelly billy goats.



Thought about seeing if paramilitary group wants to use Lot 2 as a training ground for maneuvers? Early reveille, lots of marching and counting off?

One thing I did think about though, is there is a truck farmer operation to the west, wondered about contacting them to see if they want to rent it to plant next year?


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Bumping to let Palomine know that the Dr Phil show is looking for families to do a show on " I have the in laws from hell!"

Sounds like the perfect way to get some kind of resolution concerning your podunk inlaws in Ala. Just go to Dr Phil.com to fill out an application. I for one would love to watch. And it could save you tons of $$$$ in legal expenses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine

HombresArablegacy said:


> Bumping to let Palomine know that the Dr Phil show is looking for families to do a show on " I have the in laws from hell!"
> 
> Sounds like the perfect way to get some kind of resolution concerning your podunk inlaws in Ala. Just go to Dr Phil.com to fill out an application. I for one would love to watch. And it could save you tons of $$$$ in legal expenses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



HAHA...would rather be on one titled "They needed killing!"...

So..update..not confirmed YET but working on it.

Apparently there is trouble in Paradise. 

Spousal unit's stepson 3x removed told him that his wife had seen where the sil had gotten busted for DUI in June? So may not even have a DL right now...best friend in AL says there, if you get stopped drunk, they take your DL right then, and you lose if for 6 months? Don't know but...

In meantime, their he/she FB page has disappeared and each one has their own page now, and looks like he left her with the 2 girls that aren't hers too???

Would bet that when they got hit with the lawsuit papers it caused an uproar, since sil had been told he was going to own all of the corner one day.

No. No you aren't.


----------



## Celeste

Dr. Phil needs a call badly. He would probably want to do DNA tests and all............


----------



## Palomine

Well mud. Guessing they are still together. Scuttlebutt was that "he" was chatting too friendly with a buddie's wife...and he is not happy with the fool he is married to. But they are still together.

In the immortal words of Grandma Nellie..better they ruin one home than two.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Palomine said:


> Well mud. Guessing they are still together. Scuttlebutt was that "he" was chatting too friendly with a buddie's wife...and he is not happy with the fool he is married to. But they are still together.
> 
> In the immortal words of Grandma Nellie..better they ruin one home than two.


Just do it, Palomine
Think of the huge audience you'd have just from the horse forum peeps watching 

http://www.drphil.com/plugger/respond/?plugID=16020
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

We'd be cheering you on.


----------



## Palomine

Well it just gets stupider and stupider.

Tenant had court the 29th. bil fool who wanted a trial, after his attorney went and talked to survey men, guessing attorney told him you do NOT want a trial. So bil has 5 months probation, and has to pay 502 for glasses he broke. And stay out of any trouble. Whether directed at tenant or anyone else, and if he was out some place, and saw tenant, he was to leave the vicinity and go somewhere else. And apparently was also told to lay off FB posts about tenant.

So tonight, I get copies sent to me of his latest posts...addressing the family of my deceased in-laws...and moaning about how I won't accept a more than generous offer for a tiny fraction of the land, that I have never taken care of, is suing a fine young couple because their trailer is 1 foot over the property line. And that my excuse for bringing a lawsuit is that I may want to move from here to live there? And that he just wanted to let everyone know about wonderful family.


And for what it is worth, there is about 1.3 acres here, big shop building and 2 septic systems. Two road frontages. Land with only one road frontage, and .25 of acre they are asking 25K for going to west, and .50 acre they are asking 35, just down the road to east. So their 17K offer for this land is way off mark to begin with. And we do NOT want to sell.

And then moron goes to writing about tenant again, says has to go to court, (so guess wrote last Wed) because tenant is lying and saying he did something when he didn't.

Gee..is that why he pled guilty?

It is our land. Why should anyone give up their land that someone is trying to steal? Why am I the bad guy, doesn't matter if I never mow a blade of grass on it, my name is on the deed. And worrying about a "fine young couple" (delusional much?) when spousal unit will be 72 years old in January, what about an old man who just wants to be left in peace?

Love though, fool is at least consistent about it, lying all the while.


----------



## RegalCharm

You can pick your friends, but you can't pick your relatives.


----------



## Missy May

Well, if he put the fact his trailer is 1 ft over on your land in writing...I would definitely copy that.


----------



## Chevaux

Missy May said:


> Well, if he put the fact his trailer is 1 ft over on your land in writing...I would definitely copy that.


 Yep -- save that one for use later as it will come in handy.


----------



## Palomine

Missy May said:


> Well, if he put the fact his trailer is 1 ft over on your land in writing...I would definitely copy that.



Well, he can't even tell truth about that.

Trailer on NW corner is 2 feet and 2 inches over, at the rear of trailer on SW corner it is 2 feet and 7 inches over...and the carport they drug up, is 10 feet and 4 inches over. And that isn't counting the setback they are supposed either, which is 5 and 1/2 feet from property line.

The t-posts they drove...are 20 feet over into our property, tenant said looks like they drove them in more, and moved them even more into our land, but he wasn't sure and was going to check again today. They have now added Private Property sign and No Trespassing?

OH please.

But amazes me...what idiot bil is doing is asinine to begin with, can't even tell the truth in his lies? Moron.


----------



## Saddlebag

I think I'd be hiring a D9 to move their trailer off the land. You know, just slide it over a little. I'd give notice of my plans. If the wheels are gone, they can always rent a triple axle dolly just for this purpose. If that trailer remains like that too long there becomes an assumption of ownership. Is this property within the municipal boundary? If so I'd pay the mayor's office a visit, with the deed and property lines and ask why the police are doing nothing to protect your tenant. Often a call from the mayor's office is all it takes.


----------



## Palomine

Saddlebag said:


> I think I'd be hiring a D9 to move their trailer off the land. You know, just slide it over a little. I'd give notice of my plans. If the wheels are gone, they can always rent a triple axle dolly just for this purpose. If that trailer remains like that too long there becomes an assumption of ownership. Is this property within the municipal boundary? If so I'd pay the mayor's office a visit, with the deed and property lines and ask why the police are doing nothing to protect your tenant. Often a call from the mayor's office is all it takes.


With it in court now, can't. But also doubt would get anyone that would risk it either. Too much at stake if they own company.


And can you believe the one that was calling out tenant an "old pervert" on FB...she had the audacity to call spousal unit today to tell him she is planning a family reunion, not sure of date/time/place...just trying to get it together.

SURE..I told him someone would be calling to fish. And was right. 

Family reunion? Has she lost her feeble rabbit rear mind?

She's crazier than a peach orchard boar if she thinks that will ever happen.

She told him she didn't want to hold it in AL..due to all the dra maw....can't even pronounce the word...just stick to troubles.

Family reunion....bless her heart.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Palomine said:


> Family reunion....bless her heart.


Did you tell her you are already scheduling one.. at the courthouse! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Palomine said:


> With it in court now, can't. But also doubt would get anyone that would risk it either. Too much at stake if they own company.
> 
> 
> And can you believe the one that was calling out tenant an "old pervert" on FB...she had the audacity to call spousal unit today to tell him she is planning a family reunion, not sure of date/time/place...just trying to get it together.
> 
> SURE..I told him someone would be calling to fish. And was right.
> 
> Family reunion? Has she lost her feeble rabbit rear mind?
> 
> She's crazier than a peach orchard boar if she thinks that will ever happen.
> 
> She told him she didn't want to hold it in AL..due to all the dra maw....can't even pronounce the word...just stick to troubles.
> 
> Family reunion....bless her heart.


Dr Phil is still waiting to hear from you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

Maybe you can have the reunion at Dr. Phil's place.


----------



## Palomine

phantomhorse13 said:


> Did you tell her you are already scheduling one.. at the courthouse! :icon_rolleyes:



This just cracked me up!

That is hysterical...

But I did tell spousal to that IF the fool calls again..to be sure to tell her to call me.


And I will tell her we are having one at the courthouse..in honor of you.


----------



## Palomine

anndankev said:


> Maybe you can have the reunion at Dr. Phil's place.



Would be like Madea I am afraid.

But would be interesting to see.


----------



## Palomine

HombresArablegacy said:


> Dr Phil is still waiting to hear from you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well, if the "poor mistreated us" routine on FB that the idiot is doing doesn't get results, who knows, they might try it.

Wouldn't go well for them...guarantee you that much.


----------



## Saddlebag

What name is she under on FB. I'd love to read what she has to say.


----------



## Palomine

Saddlebag said:


> What name is she under on FB. I'd love to read what she has to say.



I'm getting screenshots of what is being said by bil, and she is commenting on those.

But...she did send me a PM on FB "can't we all be friends" wanting us to give her the "foot trailer is on" or just give it to the "young family"...but on the bright side, she is going to start a fundraiser to help them move trailer..she thinks she will at least.

Big whoop de do from me.

Going on about how her Grampa would not want this...well guessing that means Grampa would be okay with them stealing land and harassing his friend who has been on land for all this time? 

A foot? Oh please.

And no, I didn't respond to her...can't fix stupid.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Palomine said:


> And no, I didn't respond to her...can't fix stupid.


Well you _can_.. but it's often not legal. Much better to not respond at all.

But her fundraising to move the trailer is more admission that it's not already her/BIL's land. people will donate money to any stupid thing it seems, so maybe someone will pay to move the trailer.. least you won't have to worry about that part of it then.


----------



## Triumvirate

I think a lobotomy ought to do these people some good


----------



## 6gun Kid

Good Lord Palo, your in laws are nuttier than squirrel poop. I went thru a version of this when my grandfather died, but it was all eventually settled by a judicious application of cash and a couple of fistfights. Thank God, we avoided court!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I was going to comment on this thread when it first started but I forgot. I can't believe how many posts are on here.

In laws.. Don't get me started my in laws are what my parents call..... Trailer trash... They are the most infuriating and annoying people I have ever met. I can't even go into it because there is so much history it would take years to repeat.


----------



## Palomine

6gun Kid said:


> Good Lord Palo, your in laws are nuttier than squirrel poop. I went thru a version of this when my grandfather died, but it was all eventually settled by a judicious application of cash and a couple of fistfights. Thank God, we avoided court!



Well, I have used the "crazier than a peach orchard boar" analogy, and yours fits well too.

We've owned this lot 5 years now...just amazes me that they see nothing wrong in what they are doing.

On the plus side, tenant has gotten another RV/Coach something or other that he is going to put over on the south end of Lot 1, where he has more privacy as trees have grown up so, and will hook into that septic system over there, once gets it fixed up.

He can't even go outside without the morons coming out and videotaping him, or taking photos of him, kid and dog. He is tired of kid not being able to even play outside without being stalked.


----------



## Palomine

Rainaisabelle said:


> I was going to comment on this thread when it first started but I forgot. I can't believe how many posts are on here.
> 
> In laws.. Don't get me started my in laws are what my parents call..... Trailer trash... They are the most infuriating and annoying people I have ever met. I can't even go into it because there is so much history it would take years to repeat.



Amazing isn't it, just how aggravating, stupid, asinine, moronic, or any adjective people can be.

And these? Just take the cake.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Palomine said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to comment on this thread when it first started but I forgot. I can't believe how many posts are on here.
> 
> In laws.. Don't get me started my in laws are what my parents call..... Trailer trash... They are the most infuriating and annoying people I have ever met. I can't even go into it because there is so much history it would take years to repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing isn't it, just how aggravating, stupid, asinine, moronic, or any adjective people can be.
> 
> And these? Just take the cake.
Click to expand...

I don't even bother anymore it's not worth it.


----------

